# Der erste Gast im neuen Teich...



## jochen (14. Apr. 2006)

Hallo...

Ich weiß nicht soll ich mich darüber freuen??

Als ich vorhin Kaminholz holte und am Teich vorbeilief sah ich den ersten Gast auf der Teichbaustelle.

Ein __ Feuersalamander der sich vom Teich hat anlocken lassen.

 

 


Ich glaube aber nicht das er sich darin wohlfühlen wird, denn in höchstens zwei Wochen kann ich nach langen krankheitsbedingten Ausfall hoffentlich wieder arbeiten und somit auch den Teich fertig bauen.
Im Teich selbst ist momentan nur die blanke Folie und ein Paar größere Steine die , die Folie beschweren.

 
Für die Nacht hab ich ihn erst mal eine kleine Deckung gebaut, indem ich ein Tonrohr in den Teich legte, worin er sich sofort versteckte.
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee was ich mit den __ Salamander machen soll?
In ein Terrarium, oder in die nächste Wiese setzen?


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Der erste Gast im neuen Teich...*

Hallo Jochen,

kannst Dich ja  - defekter Link entfernt - mal schlau lesen 
Ich hatte leider noch keinen __ Feuersalamander im Teich. 
Wärend der großen Teicharbeiten würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall rausnehmen und auf der Wiese aussetzen..ist sonst sicherlich etwas viel Streß für ihn.
Wenn es ihm bei Dir gefallen hat, kommt er sicherlich wieder.


----------



## jochen (15. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Der erste Gast im neuen Teich...*

Hallo...

Ich hab den __ Feuersalamander heute aus den Teich genommen. Er hatte sich zwischen den Steinen der Trockenmauer am Teichrand häuslich eingerichtet.......und ihn in einer sumpfigen Ecke in unseren Garten gesetzt.
Hoffe er wird seinen Weg finden, vielleicht gibts ja auch ein Wiedersehen wenn der Teich fertig ist.

@ Annett...

Habe mir den Link ausführlich durchgelesen, er ist sehr umfangreich und interessant. Ich könnte mir vorstellen so ein Terrarium zu bauen, aber jetzt kommt erst mal der Teich.


----------



## StefanS (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Der erste Gast im neuen Teich...*

Hallo Jochen,

ich habe ja schon viel gesehen im und am Teich, habe auch selbst schon so manches aufgenommen. Aber das ist einsame Klasse ! Hoffentlich fühlt er sich wohl und kommt wieder.

Begeisterte Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## jochen (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Der erste Gast im neuen Teich...*

Hallo Stefan...

Hier im Frankenwald, sind __ Feuersalamander eigentlich nicht selten, da ich unmittelbar am Wald wohne mach ich öfters mal kurze Spaziergänge.
Irgentwie gefällt mir das Durchstreifen des Waldes besonders nach Gewitterregen im Sommer. (Pilze sammeln.. )
Dabei sieht man öfters __ Salamander den Weg überqueren, sie geniesen es förmlich sich auch mal im Tageslicht zu zeigen. Ansonsten müssen sie ja immer gut versteckt im Wald den Tag verbringen, das hängt glaub ich mit ihrer Haut zusammen.
Berufsbedingt arbeite ich in Schächten die teilweise mitten im Wald gelegen sind, bei Kontrollgängen und Reperaturarbeiten, trifft man dabei auch auf Salamander die darin ein ideales Winterquartier sehen.
Irgentwie bin ich schon stolz, das gerade so ein schönes Tier bei uns am Teich vorbeigeschaut hat, nur schade ein wenig zu früh.

Der Link von Annett, wäre eine Bereicherung für Thorten´s "Linksammlung", ich will mich aber nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken....:


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Der erste Gast im neuen Teich...*

Hallo Jochen,

Du hast Recht... ich hab ihn gleich mal in die Links eingefügt.


----------

